
GitHub is blocked in India - fizerkhan
http://www.fizerkhan.com/blog/posts/GitHub-is-blocked-in-India.html
======
DiabloD3
Sites like GitHub are more important to free speech than the actual speech
itself: code isn't just saying something, its the actual act of expressing
your ideals itself. When you write code, and someone runs your code, your
words /do/ something, your words /are/ action.

India is basically telling their own people they're not allowed to do anything
of importance, and they should just go back to their shitty third world lives
and that what they do doesn't matter, will never matter, and their lives will
amount to nothing.

Does Github work properly though Tor? Is that a solution?

------
liquidmetal
I've been using the Google DNS server for a while now - so Github worked just
fine for me. However, gists went down for a couple of days.

Gists, pastebin and imgur are still down for me every once in a while.
Refreshing it ~4-5 times seems to make it work. This seems to suggest there's
something more than just DNS at play here.

------
shade23
It seems to be working for without any dns changes.Which all ISPs have you
checked out?

